# Pink Fluffy Corner Traps Question



## Kyhl (Dec 15, 2012)

I tried my hand at some corner traps, white fluffy actually.

I am curious, how tight do you stuff them. I tried to leave them in a natural state of R19. Should they be compressed a bit?

Here are a couple of photos. The first, adding the insulation and shelving to to keep the insulation from collapsing over time.

I used snow fensing to hold the insulation in place and hopfully reflect back some of the high frequencies. 

The last is two traps in place with a GIK in front. The GIK is awesome and I plan to order another pair for a couple other corners but I needed a lot of size for this corner.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

With that kind of size/depth, the natural state to a bit compressed would be about right. Don't want to cram it too tight. MOST dense I would go would be 3lb/cu ft which is about 4x what the fluffy state is.

Bryan


----------



## Kyhl (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for the response Bryan. They are probably closer to half a pound per foot.
Would I be better getting it over one pound?

By my calculations my top section is just over 10 cubic feet (4.6'x2'x2.25' / 2) and I doubt there is more than five pounds in its natural form.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

well, 10 cu ft would be basically an entire roll of batts by weight. Not sure you need to go that far to do the 3lb.


----------



## Kyhl (Dec 15, 2012)

That was a relief. Weighed the larger trap and it had about 9 pounds in it and I was was not getting the affect I was looking for. Doubled it up to 18 pounds and added three more pounds to the lower (smaller) trap.
I didn't even have to take a measurement to know that it made a huge improvement.

Here are the waterfalls first at 9 pounds. Second at 18 pounds.
I am running all analog with one band of PEQ at 36hz taking of -12dB +/-3Hz.

Notice the reduced ringing at 25hz, and others. Plus filled in some of my 70-90hz suck out. I have a phase issue there that I don't know what to do with yet. It's coming from my mains and looks worse without the subwoofer.
Finally, a shot of the unsmoothed response showing my phase problem.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Check the center of the wall behind you as a possible place for that dip/phase issue.


----------



## Kyhl (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks Bryan,
I do have two 2'X4'X4" 705 panels back there. They are on the floor but reach half way up the wall. I will double check it.
By the way, all of my 705 is slowly being changed out for something less dense.

I have an issue right about that frequency range in the middle of the front wall at the ceiling. I have a makeshift helmholz tube near it with some fiberglass to increase the Q but it is not helping. The helmhotz is just too narrow. I was thinking of putting a GIK Soffit trap up there when funds become available.
Hopefully that will fix it.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

705 for 4" is fine - just more expensive than it needs to be. 4" is not going to get down to 70Hz though when flat on a wall. Even 6" you're pushing without a bit of air gap behind it.

Bryan


----------

